

How Zabzo automates syllabi transcription for students - foundryhiring
http://blog.foundryhiring.com/post/32207652945/the-crowdsourced-startup-building-a-well-oiled-remote

======
foundryhiring
Here's how one company uses remote workers to cost-effectively provide value
to their customers and solves a problem that would be really difficult to do
algorithmically.

We're writing a followup about the details + tricks of the trade of getting
stuff done on ODesk, MTurk, etc (stay tuned!). Let me know if anyone does this
type of thing for their company - I'd love to hear about your experiences!

